

Programming a Computer for Playing Chess (1950) [pdf] - anacleto
http://vision.unipv.it/IA1/ProgrammingaComputerforPlayingChess.pdf

======
RV86
Thanks for posting. As an avid player, it's fascinating to read how much
foresight these thinkers had in 1950. Today, programs stronger than any human
can be downloaded from the app store for free and take up a relatively small
amount of space. Humbling and inspiring. For anyone who enjoyed this read I
recommend watching the movie "computer chess" as soon as possible!

------
biomimic
Also refer to the movie "Computer Chess"
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_Chess_%28film%29](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_Chess_%28film%29)

------
camperman
This is a work of great beauty and foresight. And does he just invent the
minimax algorithm in there?

~~~
sinwave
I know! According to [1] the minimax algorithm does indeed originate here. And
Hamming said in that talk [2][3] that Shannon didn't do anything killer after
Info Theory...

[1] - [http://webdocs.cs.ualberta.ca/~sutton/book/the-
book.html](http://webdocs.cs.ualberta.ca/~sutton/book/the-book.html) [2] -
[http://www.cs.virginia.edu/~robins/YouAndYourResearch.html](http://www.cs.virginia.edu/~robins/YouAndYourResearch.html)
[3] -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1zDuOPkMSw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1zDuOPkMSw)

~~~
camperman
The really incredible thing to me is that I could sit down with this and write
a chess engine using the method outlined here and it would work. This paper is
the Recursive Functions of Symbolic Expressions and Their Computation By
Machine of the computer chess world.

------
sebastianavina
great article

